# Fun Hamilton Electric-Related Addition To The Collection



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Setting a top bid that wasn't too dear, I managed to win this Hamilton catalog from August 1958 that contains a slick centerfold insert focusing on the new Electric line-up of watches -- I'm not sure if it's the first Hamilton catalog to feature the new-at-the-time technology (I'd check my Rondeau book but it's buried at the moment), but it's certainly early. I got a big kick out of looking it over, so I thought I'd share some photos with everyone.

From the front:



First page of the color insert:



Centerfold:



Last page of the 4 page centerfold section, featuring a retailer promotional item that most of us have seen, if not in person, then in photos:



And the only other mention of an Electric model in the catalog, a high end solid 14K gold, diamond marker version in the "Diamond Set" section of the catalog ($300 USD in 1958!!):



I hope you enjoyed the quick show and tell!

Cheers from rainy Portland,

Van


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Van...and if I had seen it, we'd have been bidding against each other ( :wallbash: ).

I have a slightly later one and probably paid far too much for it ( :wallbash: :wallbash...yours is better. By 1960/61, they have a few more electric models.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If only those prices were now! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Hate to have been a Hamilton salesman, remembering which model was which must have been a nightmare. :sweatdrop:

Mike


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

What I found interesting in the 1958 catalog is that they were referring to the Sea-lectric model as the Sea-lectric I (for example), indicating that they had a roadmap for future case designs and had already identified that there would be at least a Sea-lectric II.


----------

